
Building a business when no one will hire you - mooreds
https://slackhq.com/building-a-business-when-no-one-will-hire-you-d639c03d343
======
mattbgates
What an inspiring story for everyone, but especially for people with
disabilities. Glad to know she is living her dreams.

